# Serendipity Ridge - Barbara finally kidded!!



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

PLEASE LET ME START BY APOLOGIZING FOR THE _RIDICULOUS_ SIZE OF THE LATEST SET OF PHOTOS. I really don't think pooches are that attractive but the resizing on photobucket didn't work.

We definitely have four, possibly five, pregnant girls here. I don't know when they are due but I think we're close.

Paris and Barbara have been bagging up for a month and they both have a velvety, flat vulva. Paris has had some white mucous. Neither of these girls will let me pat them so I can't check their ligs. I'm thinking maybe only a week or two for these girls.
Paris 29/9







Paris 28/10









Barbara 29/9







Barbara 28/10









Betty and Gemma have been bagging up for about two weeks and Betty has had some clear mucous and has very mushy ligs.
Betty 29/9







Betty 28/10








Gemma 29/9







Gemma 28/10








(Why did this resize work??? :hair: )

They are all FFs. Will their udders get much bigger first time around?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - I think we're getting close*

picture resize is fine :shrug:

I say all are preggy and due with in a month


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - I think we're getting close*

Agree.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - I think we're getting close*

they're all preggo, nice udders going too 
you'll have kids soon


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - I think we're getting close*

Congrats on the upcoming babys,,, :leap: can't wait to see them and your pictures are fine,, :thumbup:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Gemma kidded!!*

We went down to the shed this morning and Gemma has kidded. :leap: :kidblue: (I think!)

He is soooooooo cute. This our first kidding so I am over the moon.

He is feeding and mum is a bit dazed but able to get up and down ok. The placenta has passed (am I right that that means there isn't any more kids?)

Will post pics in announcements.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Gemma kidded!!*

cool, congrats!  
If she's passed the placenta she should be done, just keep an eye out

you can tell if it's a male by looking at the anus, is there s an anus and nothing 'else' then he is male..


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Gemma kidded!!*

:doh: Of course. All the excitement must have robbed me of my brain. :doh:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Paris kidded!!*

Paris kidded this morning :leap:

Another :kidblue:

I know I should be sad that he's not a doe but he is just so cute I don't care. You'll see - will post pics in announcements. I love love love his colouring.

Is there any way to tell at this early stage if a kid is polled or not?


----------



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Paris kidded!!*

Congrats!!!! We have 3 does that we bred in October so I'm now playing the hurry up and wait game. This will be our first time so I am very excited and nervous.

I cant wait to see the kiddy pics!!

Again conrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Paris kidded!!*

A big congrats........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

First of all - Betty kidded this afternoon. Check out pics in announcements.

Now, Barbara has been my most pregnant looking doe all along (all FFs). She has been bagging up since 30th Sept. Her udder really started to develop 25th Oct but not tight. She is the only one of my goats that won't let me touch her so I can't feel for ligs. Yesterday she looked like she had dropped. Now, I think she's posty. What do you think? How long? Really hoping for twins as I think she looks bigger in person than in the pics.
















BTW the head you see behind her is not coming out of her!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

she looks posty and sunken to me!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

I agree with Katrina she does look that way to me as well..... kiddo's soon.. :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Paris kidded!!*



melb1 said:


> Paris kidded this morning :leap:
> 
> Another :kidblue:
> 
> ...


Yes, there are 2 ways to tell if a newborn kid is horned or polled. 
1: If you take your finger and move the skin over where the horn bud would be... if the skin will move the kid is polled.... a horned kids skin will not slide.

2: A horned kid has a distinctive swirl over the horn bud where a polled kid does not....here is a wet picture of a polled kid and a wet picture of a horned kid so you can see the difference. 

Hope this helps!

Congrats on all of your new babies!!!!!


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

Still nothing with Barbara. She has to be soooooo close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

:hair: :hug:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

Still nothing. Really starting to :hair: now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

I know the feeling.... :hug:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

Just checked Barbara _again_. It might be wishful thinking but I'm pretty sure her udder looks fuller and maybe even tight. She also has a small amount of white mucous and she hasn't had any all during her pregnancy. Surely this is it ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

Happy and healthy kidding.... :hug: ray: :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

Hopefully babies soon!!!!!! Think PINK!!!!!!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

Thinking Pink for you !

:kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

:kidred: :kidred: Anything???????????? :hug:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

Still nothing!!!!!! Will try and update the pics later today.


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Still nothing*

Here she is. She doesn't look as big as some of the other girls I have seen on TGS but she is by far the biggest of my girls. Would anyone like to take a guess how much longer? She doesn't look posty anymore! :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

She could get a little tighter in the udder.... she is close though.... watch that udder.. if it gets really super tight....then she is really getting there....Does the bottom of the udder look shiny?

Watch for a clear amber color tube like discharge.... that will mean.. she is on her way.... :greengrin:

Her tailhead has dropped.... 
She is still up high on her sides .... when you see... all of a sudden that her sides don't look as bulged out... the kids may be working there way... to the birth canal..... :wink:

Your right... she doesn't look posty there.... they sure can fool us... and keep us guessing.... :hug:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

Good Luck! I hope she goes soon for you! AND PINK, PINK, PINK!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Serendipity Ridge - Is Barbara posty?pics*

I think she's gonna be the one to give you twin does......and maybe in the next week, she looks close.


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: 
Barbara finally kidded today. 
Check out pics in announcements.


----------

